# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Korat Hotel, Nakhonratchasima(Korat)

## schiene

*Hotel:*Korat Hotel
*Region:*Zentralthailand
*Stadt:* Nakhonratchasima (Korat)
*Lage:* Zentral,bis zum Busbahnhof  mit TukTuk 50 Bath
*Internet:*http://www.hotelthailand.com/korat/kstars/index.html
*Qualität:*saubere geräumige Zimmer mit WC,Badewanne+Dusche,TV mit deutscher Welle,sehr ruhige Aircon,
*Besonderheiten:*Nebenan ist eine Karaokebar welche bis 01Uhr geöffnet hat.Auf der anderen Seite eine Disco welche bis 02Uhr geöffnet hat.
*Gesammturteil:*
Sauberes Hotel mit geräumigen Zimmern.Da wir nur eine Nacht hier verbracht haben kann ich leider zum Service nicht viel sagen.Koffer wurden aufs Zimmer gebraucht und bei der Abreise auch wieder abgeholt.Taxiservice klappte gut.Empfang war engl.sprechend und sehr freundlich.Den Preis von 800 Bath pro Zimmer fand ich ok.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Hotel.

----------

Klo-Deckel immer runter, sonst schlechte Aura im ganzen Zimmer!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Robert

Die webseite hat das Hotel nicht mehr im Angebot...  ::

----------


## odd

Gibt es zum Zimmer auch eine Nichtraucherin?

----------

